# Expats in Heraklion



## krelco (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello!
My family and I have recently moved to Heraklion with our two children (3.5yr and 5 months) and Im looking for some English speaking friends and also playmates for my kids.
Im trying to learn greek as well but its slow with the two kids around. 
So if anyone is around and is interested 
contact us


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. My advise would be to find some Greek friends if you really want to learn the language also if your children have greek friends at this age they will have the language cracked in no time. 6 months can be enough time for the young ones then you will soon pick it up. Good luck !!


----------

